# а ты знаешь русский язык?



## lebenohnegebaeude

Привет... 
Я получила маленькое фото Чехова (но я не совсем уверена действительно ли Чехов) с текстом "ты знаешь русский язык?" 
Мой вопрос: Вы знаете это фото или предложение? Откуда? Оно связано с Чеховым? 
Спасибо из Австрии...


----------



## Ptak

Это обычный вопрос, "kannst du Russisch?", es bedeutet nichts besonderes 

Просто Чехов - русский писатель и писал на русском - вот и вся "связь"


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Ну я ещё не совсем довольна с этим ответом. Я нашла фото в интернете. Пожалуйсто, смотрите на его и скажите меня если оно вам не знакомо.
Спасибо.

www.about-russian-language.com/pictures.files/znaesh.jpg

 (Oh, and it'd be really helpful if somebody could correct my Russian, I haven't used it in a while, so it takes me ages to figure out my sentences and they're probably full of mistakes.)


----------



## Maroseika

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> ну, я ещё не совсем довольна с этим ответом... я нашла фото в интернете. Пожалуйста, посмотрите на него и скажите менямне, если оно вам не знакомо ли оно вам...
> Спасибо...


 
Это действительно Чехов.
Обыгрывается знаменитый плакат времён Гражданской войны с красноармейцем в той же позе, который спрашивает: "Ты записался добровольцем?"
http://www.plakaty.ru/posters?id=9


----------



## Ptak

lebenohnegebaeude, пока ты не дала ссылку на фото, догадаться было невозможно.


----------



## Q-cumber

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> Мой вопрос: Вы знаете это фото или предложение?


Это фотоколлаж и предложение изучать русский язык.


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

"Ты записалса добровольцем" можно переводить таким образом: "Will you fight for the red army?" 

Как Вы понимаете/интерпретируете этот фотоколлаж?
Мне очень нравитса это фото, но мне ещё не всё ясно. этот фотоколлаж имеет политическое значение? Что имеется в виду с вопросом "Вы знаете русский язык?" Я понимаю значение слов, а какая здесь идея? Надеюсь Вы меня поняли, иначе могу спросить ещё раз по-английский.


----------



## Q-cumber

*lebenohnegebaeude*


> "Ты записался добровольцем" можно перевести таким образом: "Will you fight for the red army?"



Перевести, пожалуй, нельзя...но по смыслу - правильно.


----------



## Ptak

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> Как Вы понимаете/интерпретируете этот фотоколлаж? Мне очень нравится это фото, но мне ещё не всё ясно. этот фотоколлаж имеет политическое значение? Что имеется в виду под вопросом "Вы знаете русский язык?" Я понимаю значение слов, а какая здесь идея? Надеюсь, Вы меня поняли, иначе могу спросить ещё раз по-английски  й .


Этот фотоколлаж - шутка.
И, как правильно сказал Q-cumber, он предлагает изучать русский язык (в форме шутки).


----------



## Q-cumber

> Я понимаю значение слов, а какая здесь идея?


Дело в том, что старый плакат, про который писал *Maroseika*, был очень-очень популярен. Почти каждый его знает (по фильмам и т.д.). Его содержание время от времени обыгрывается в русскоязычных mass-media - в виде шуток, карикатур, в рекламе, в названиях статей.

ПРИМЕР​
Честно говоря, мне шутка с Антоном Павловичем Чеховым не очень понравилась. По-моему, несколько глуповато получилось. 
 PS Понятно что я написал, или надо перевести на английский?


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Со словарём всё понятно. 
Почему думаешь что она глуповата получилась? Хаха, я так счастлива потому что я поняла шутку и узнала писателя...


----------



## Q-cumber

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> Со словарём всё понятно.
> Почему думаешь что она глуповато получилась?



Ну, хотя бы потому, что плакат адресован иностранцам, которые плохо понимают по-русски и не знают the background. Далеко не все смогут его понять, как ты.


----------



## Nanon

Может быть, получилось "глуповато" потому, что поза и выражение красноармейца как-то не похожи на Чехова...
An equivalent might be "I Want You...To Learn English" with, let's say, Shakespeare's face instead of Uncle Sam's...


----------



## lebenohnegebaeude

Надо сказать, фотоколлаж из Нового Венского Журнала. Это журнал для русскоязычных в Австрии. Многие студенты, занимающиеся русским языком, пользуются этим журналом для чтения. Это очень удобно, потому что обычно речь идёт о темах, которые нам (австрийцам) уже знакомы, и поэтому легче понять смысль... 
Фото просто мне бросалось в глаза, поэтому я задала вопрос... 
Спасибо всем


----------



## scriptum

Q-cumber said:


> *lebenohnegebaeude*
> 
> 
> Перевести, пожалуй, нельзя...но по смыслу - правильно.


 
The exact translation is "Have you volunteered?"


----------



## Anatoli

lebenohnegebaeude said:


> Со словарём всё понятно.
> Почему думаешь, что она глуповато получилась? Хаха, я так счастлива потому что я поняла шутку и узнала писателя...


У вас неплохо получается говорить по-русски , но я все-таки отмечу один нюанс. "Счастливый" не имеет такого значения как "happy" в английском языке. Я бы сказал "я так рад(а), что...". "Счастливый" - слово более сильное по значению в русском языке, и используется, когда говорят о счастье в семье, любви или чрезмерном чувстве радости по поводу какого-нибудь очень важного события в жизни.

Например, "I am happy with my new teacher" лучше перевести - "я *доволен (довольна)* моим новым учителем", а не "я счастлив(а) с моим новым учителем", иначе будет звучать, как будто у вас с учителем роман и вы с ним (учителем) счастливы. 

Хотя у вас родной немецкий, похоже вы писали под влиянием английского:
 Сравните: "Ich freue mich, daß..." vs "Ich bin glücklich, daß..."


----------



## cyanista

Anatoli said:


> У вас неплохо получается говорить по-русски , но я все-таки отмечу один нюанс. "Счастливый" не имеет такого значения как "happy" в английском языке. Я бы сказал "я так рад(а), что...". "Счастливый" - слово более сильное по значению в русском языке, и используется, когда говорят о счастье в семье, любви или чрезмерном чувстве радости по поводу какого-нибудь очень важного события в жизни.
> 
> <...>
> 
> Хотя у вас родной немецкий, похоже вы писали под влиянием английского:
> Сравните: "Ich freue mich, daß..." vs "Ich bin glücklich, daß..."



Интересный комментарий, Anatoli! Но позвольте не согласиться. Мне слово "счастливый" здесь ничуть не мешает. Я очень хорошо могу представить себе ситуацию, в которой я бы сказала тоже самое. "Я так счастлива, что наконец-то нашла разгадку/ключ к решению!" Думаю, что lebenohnegebauede имела в виду как раз "Ich bin so glücklich darüber!" Может дело в том, что мы женщины эмоциональнее?


----------



## Anatoli

Конечно, на всякий комментарий всегда есть контр-комментарий. Я упомянул _"...или чрезмерном чувстве радости по поводу какого-нибудь очень важного события в жизни..."_. Иностранцы чрезмерно используют слово "счастливый" по-русски, поэтому считал нужным упомянуть этот типичный случай. При желании всё можно можно подогнать под женскую эмоциональность.  Давайте лучше подождём автора, чтобы узнать, какой "уровень счастья" по поводу правильно понятого предложения она испытывала.


----------



## Q-cumber

scriptum said:


> The exact translation is "Have you volunteered?"


Yes, that's it.  Literally, something like "Is your name entered on the list of volunteers?"


----------



## Q-cumber

По поводу использования слова "счастлива": я частично согласен с обоими - и с *anista *, и с *Anatoli*. 

Мне кажется, что *lebenohnegebaeude * использовала слово вполне уместно. Впрочем я не знаю, насколько велика была её радость на самом деле.  (Студент скажет: "Я так счастлив, что сдал наконец экзамен!") "Счастливый", навскидку*, имеет следующие значения: "испытывающий счастье"(happy), довольный (glad), 
 удовлетворенный (satisfied), удачливый (lucky or fortunate). "Мне посчастливилось" = "мне повезло". 
_И наоборот,_ как справедливо заметил *Anatoli*, нельзя поставить знак равенства между "happy" и "счастлив(ый)". "happy idea" = удачная мысль   "счастливая мысль"  - совсем не звучит. 


> В то же время "I am happy with my new teacher" лучше перевести - "я доволен (довольна) моим новым учителем", а не "я счастлив(а) с моим новым учителем"


Или можно перевести, как: "Мне *повезло с* новым учителем".   

**НАВСКИДКУ* нареч.
1. Быстро вскидывая ружье и ни на что не опираясь локтями (о стрельбе).

Я использовал слово в переносном смысле (in a figurative sense).


----------

